# Sheraton Broadway Plantation



## Sthack (Mar 14, 2008)

We going on an exchange here for June and this will be our first time going to Myrtle Beach.  I have a few questions:

1) Does anyone have a map of the resort or can recommend a building to request?  I hear buildings #15-#17 are the newer ones, but I would like to know how close they are to the pool.

2) What is the earliest we can submit request through Diamond Lane?  What are our chances on requesting AND getting a lock-out unit instead of the standard 2 BD that we have?

3) Is the beach walking distance from the resort?

4) Any suggestions on restaurants, activities, etc?  There will be 4 adult and 4 teenagers going in all.

Any other suggestions or recommendations are welcome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2008)

Question # 1.  Building's 15 - 17 are the newer villas.  We were in Building 14
4th Floor Room 1442.  We could walk to the pool area, and the other activity areas (basketball course, tennis courts, putt-putt course, volleyball court, shuttleboard, pool bar, lazy river pool in five minutes or less).  Sometimes the older villas are large in total sq footage then the newer villas.

Question #3   No. The beach is not in walking distances from the resort. It is about 3 to 4 miles from the resort. 

Question #4 We enjoyed the Sea Captains Restaurant for breakast ( home cook southern meals; outstanding breakfast buffet) and for dinner the Flamingo Grill Steak & Seafood Grill.

There is a huge mall about a 1/2 miles from the resort.  A Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville Restaurants is located here along with about 30 other restaurants.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 15, 2008)

Sthack:  I think you have made an excellent choice going to the Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  We own there and just returned.  I love this place even though it is not on the beach.  You will probably have to drive there and it is only one mile by car.  The parking might be a bit difficult since you will enter the beach from an area where there are private homes and maybe 8 to 10 parking spaces for each beach entrance.  This is not a bad thing since the beach is never overcrowded in this area.  You will love it!

To answer your questions:
1.  I do not have a map of the property but we were in Bldg. #12 and we were very pleased there.  Top floor is always our preference.  There are elevators as well as steps.  It depends on the day you check in as to what Buildings they are assigning that day.  We checked in on Saturday and they told us Bldg. 8, 12, and two others that I don't recall were for Saturday check in's.  There is a lot of construction going on and the noise is most prominent in the buildings with the higher numbers (16 & 17), although we never heard a sound from our unit in Bldg. #12.  Buildings from 8 on up are the newer ones and any of those would be what I would ask for. 

As for getting a lock-out, it's hard to say.  If you call about 2 weeks in advance  of your arrival(843)916-8855 and request this style of unit, they will put the request in the computer.  Then call again on Tuesday of the week you are leaving.  Make the request again.....if they have it available they will do their best to see that you are assigned that unit, but remember they are not always available.  I think you will be surprised how large the 2 bedroom units are.  In square ft. they are almost as large as the lock-outs.

Things to do:  You are within walking distance, but I would definitely drive, to Broadway at the Beach.  There are so many things to do there you will be delighted.  Ripley's Aquarium, Minatur Golf, entertainment, restaurants, small lake, Palace Theater and endless shops.  Go to www.broadwayatthebeach.com and check it out.  Our favorite place for lunch was Johnny Rocket's.  Landrys is great for dinner.  They are both at Broadway at the Beach.  Margarietaville is also one of our favorites also at Broadway at the Beach .  There are at least 4 to 5 restaurants on every block in Myrtle Beach.  I'm taking up too much space here so if you have any other questions feel free to PM me or send me an e-mail. HAVE FUN!!

Just thought of something else:  there is a new water park opening up on May 1.  It is about 4 miles from the resort called Hard Rock Park.  We took a ride past it in February while we were there and it is fantastic.  Teens will love it!


----------



## borntotravel (Mar 31, 2008)

gnipgnop,

You hit the nail right on the head!  We stayed in the newest building, two bedroom unit on the top floor and it was great!  Easy walk to the pool!  Love that resort!


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 31, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> Just thought of something else:  there is a new water park opening up on May 1.  It is about 4 miles from the resort called Hard Rock Park.  We took a ride past it in February while we were there and it is fantastic.  Teens will love it!



I think that it is not just a water park but a full-scale themed amusement park.

Also, *not at* Broadway at the Beach, but right across the street are two of my favorite restaurants - _T-Bones Steakhouse_ & _Phillip's Seafood_.  Also, a favorite for lunch, especially if you're a Nascar fan, is the _Nascar Cafe_.  (There's also a Nascar Speedway there that is fun for teens and many adults - you actually drive the cars around various racetracks.  It's fun.)


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 1, 2008)

Behind Planet Hollywood is Rioz Brazilian Steakhouse. It's quite the experience with gauchos coming to your table with 15 types of skewered meats. It is Prix fix at $35pp includig a massive salad bar so pricey for a family but if you can do it I would as a special dinner. Salad Bar only is $19.95.

www.rioz.com

Hard Rock Amusement Park

New Market Common Shopping area-new concept in urban shopping

2 Tanger Outlet Malls

House of Blues 

There is a supermarket right near the resort and many others in the area.

SBP is a great location but you'll need to drive to the beach. Broadway at the Beach is a nice walkn around place. There are nightclubs, a cinema,Ripley's Aquarium,places to eat and shops.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies!!

Is Broadway at the Beach walking distances from SBP?

Also, I finally got a map of SBP from one of our TUGGERs!!  Is there a section that the map can be posted so that other TUGGERS could see/use it in the future?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, technically it is but I prefered to take the car.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 2, 2008)

PCgirl is right, you can walk to Broadway on the Beach, but the place is so big that if you walk it might be a tough trot getting back to the resort.  Walking there will bring you at the back (or front) which ever way you want to look at it, of the area.  I think it would be miles until you finish looking all around and then you got the walk back.  Would not advise it....drive over .......plenty of parking.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey I heard they are adding a waterpark?  Is that true?  Friend just went on a TS tour there...


----------



## Courts (Apr 2, 2008)

Pedro mentioned *Sea Captains House* restaurant. I agree it is top notch, but get there early.
.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, they are building a water park at SBP.  We were just there in Feb. and went on the t/s tour.  Saw all the new units and also where the new pool will be built.  It should be very nice.  I think they are planning to open in early June.  Also there will be a new full scale amusement park opening in May, (hopefully).  It is called the Hard Rock Park and is approx. 4 miles from the resort on Rt. 501.  This will be the first Hard Rock Park in the U.S.  Looked very impressive.  I believe they now have a web site.......www.hardrockpark.com  Give that a try. Have a great vacation....there is so much to see and do that one week is never enough...you will have to keep coming back for more.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 5, 2008)

*Location of Construction/new pool*

Does anyone know the location (between/near which buildings) of the new pool?  Also, the location where the construction is taking place?  

I hope they will be finished with the new pool by the time we get there (mid-June).


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the pool was to be finished by mid May.  I will check with the resort for you and see if there is an update.


----------

